# Amp for Charge?



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all.

I am very pleased with how Gummy fixed streaming issues and I could stream for over 3 hrs driving today. Thank you developers.

Here's the thing though. Overall volume output from a given online station is rather low,:erm: considering that I am using aux cable.

Is there something that will work as an amp or equalizer with amp, that will kick in and boost output volume level? I tried some app, but it was for media library on the phone only. So far, I can not find an app that will do this.

Thank you for advice.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you using voodoo sound control? If not, buy the app from the market and use the headphone amplifier. You'll be blown away

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

hey, it does work. I am not impressed with high frequencies, but low is excellent. Thank you.

is there any way to pin settings in it, so that I do not have to go through them every time voodoo pops up? set as default or something..


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Power amp has a built in eq that you can adjust and it's a fantastic music player as well. As far as settings in voodoo sound, it's just a slider bar and from my experience with it you have to slide the thing every time

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

yes, power amp was the one I tried. it works with library or other media on the phone, does not work for streaming. streaming a station is my thing though.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Just check the boxes for DAC Direct and Map Volume Keys Hack. That allows you to max out the media volume on the digital side, bypass the digital mixer, and directly control the analog amp with the volume keys. Then you can adjust the EQ settings in your music player of choice. I also highly recommend PowerAmp.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

yes, already have both boxes checked. 
I do not use player, I simply stream off Pandora. 
Poweramp works for media stored on the phone only.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> hey, it does work.* I am not impressed with high frequencies*, but low is excellent. Thank you.
> .


well, I go tthat fixed. I reduced dynamic range to about 50% and boost to about 25%. Surprisingly, high frequencies greatly improved. It cost me some in overall volume boost, but now sound is not booming too much, and it's more natural. before, it was all geared towards bass boost.


----------

